# xorg.conf + i845G które zupełnie nie chcą współgrać ze sobą

## Alpin19

Witam 

Posiadam laptopa FS AMILO L6825 z wbudowaną kartą graficzną na chipsecie i845G i w żaden sposób nie mogę skonfigurować dla niego Xorg'a ;(

Czy zna ktoś jakieś dobre materiały opisujące konfigurację xorga dla tego chipsetu ?

----------

## psycepa

to moze wystaw xorg.conf gdzies to ew pomozemy  :Smile: 

pewna pomoca moze byc np:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_(855GM)_chipsets

pozdrawiam

----------

## Alpin19

xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#   Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#   Option      "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

    Option "XkbVariant" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "i845G"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset    "i845G"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "lcd1"

    Driver      "vga"

        # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "lcd1"

    Monitor     "i845G"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

wycinek loga:

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) VGA(0): initializing int10.

(II) VGA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) VGA(0): Driver can't support depth 24

(II) UnloadModule: "vga"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

----------

## rzabcio

Wklejam fragment mojego konfigu, może coś pomoże. Moja matryca to 1024x768.

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"        

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corp."

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes   "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## Alpin19

Wrzuciłem twoją konfigurację - ale dalej wstaje tylko jako 640x480 ;((((

http://alpin23.ovh.org/gentoo/Xorg.0.log

Kurcze.... Nawet system startuje i bootuje się na 640x480 ;((((

----------

## rzabcio

Nie możesz przełączyć rozdzielczości w Xksach? Ja tak czasami mam - blokuje mi się w 800x600 i za nic nie mogę zmienić.

A odnośnie bootowania - opcje bootowania masz dla większej rozdzielczości?

----------

## Alpin19

Nie mogę przełączać - w ustawieniach "Display" w xfce mam tylko 640x480, a jak bootować w większej rozdzielczości nie mam pojęcia...

----------

## psycepa

mam nadzieje ze przy wrzucaniu configa rzabcia pozmieniales odpowiednie rzeczy? wez wystaw gdzies ten xorg.conf co teraz masz

----------

## Alpin19

Proszę:

http://alpin23.ovh.org/gentoo/xorg.conf

http://alpin23.ovh.org/gentoo/xorg_old.conf

----------

## rzabcio

Bootowaniem się więc na razie nie przejmuj - nie ma związku z Xksami.

Logi niestety niewiele mi mówią... Może ktoś inny coś jeszcze podpowie - za cienki jestem i pomysły mi się skończyły...  :Sad: 

Mógłbym tylko jedną rzecz jeszcze zaproponować. Spróbuj przejść przez instalację x11-drm dla swojej karty (link, który podesłał psycepa). Poza odpowiednim konfigiem jajka (kompilacja modułu intel-agp, który zmostkuje odpowiednio kartę) nie ma z tym dużego problemu. Co prawda nie może być to przyczyną Twoich problemów ale może akurat pomoże - coś się aktywuje, skonfiguruje...

:: EDIT ::

W tym configu powinieneś jeszcze DRI wyłączyć przy karcie - ale to znaczenia mieć nie powinno skoro jeszcze nie masz zainstalowanego...Last edited by rzabcio on Thu May 18, 2006 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

a jakbys w configu nie dawal dwoch rozdzielczosci tylko zostawil 1024x768 i nie wpisywal depth tylko zostawil DefaultDepth ? chodzi oczywiscie o sekcje screen

----------

## rzabcio

Właśnie mi przypomniałeś, że jak miałem taki problem to podobną sztuczkę zrobiłem.  :Smile: 

Spróbuj też defaultdepth zmniejszyć - na 16 bitów.

----------

## Alpin19

Przecież jest ustawione na 16bit ;(

----------

## psycepa

moj sposob nie zadzialal?

----------

## Alpin19

Niestety nie....

Kurcze - ja się nie poddam - ale nie jestem w stanie pracować na 640x480 nawet w konsoli ;(

----------

## psycepa

spod jakiego uzytkownika odpalasz xy ? jestes pewien ze nie z roota ? jestes pewien ze w katalogu uzytkownika z ktorego odpalasz system nie ma pliku xorg.conf ?

----------

## Alpin19

Aby odpalić X'y przechodzę do katalogu /home/karol w którym mam plik .xsession:

```
exec startxfce4
```

Niemniej jednak skompilowałem kernel z obsługą CFB i mam konsolę na całym terminalu:

#cat .config

```
.......

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

....

....

....

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

----------

## psycepa

niewazne do jakiego katalogu przechodzisz

mozesz przejsc do /usr/portage i odpalic xy co nie znaczy ze odpalisz  xy jako 'portage'

jak wydajesz polecenie 'startx' to jestes zalogowany jako kto?

root? zwykly uzytkownik? i jeszcze raz ? czy w katalogu domowym tego uzytkownika z ktorego odpalasz xy nie ma pliku xorg.conf?

----------

## Alpin19

xorg.conf znajduje się tylko w katalogu /etc/X11 - nigdzie indziej. X'y odpalam poleceniem startx jako root oraz zwykły użytkownik

----------

## wodzik

jesli masz w katalogu roota plik xorg.conf bedzie startowal z niego najpierw. kiedys tak mialem i tez sie bardzo zestresowalem (chociaz nie dam glowy czy to bylo gentoo i na jakim xorgu to bylo)

----------

## psycepa

a jakbys sprobowal tak:

```

Xorg --config /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

----------

## arabek

Przede wszystkim daj output z:

```
$ lspci

$ lsmod
```

Konfig xów wygląda poprawnie, jednakże podejrzewam że nie masz załadowanych odpowiednich modułów kernela.

----------

## Alpin19

W obecnej chwili zastanawiam się czy można na tym sprzęcie odpalić X'y w rozdzielczości 1280x1024 ?

Czy komuś się to udało ?  :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

Sam się zastanawiałem... I to długo. Tymbardziej, że widziałem w portage jakiś feature dla intelka odnośnie zmiany rozdzielczości. Nie wiem tylko jak jest z matrycą w moim laptopku...

----------

## milu

855resolution - programik do zmiany BIOSu karty graficznej Intela, służy do zmiany rozdzielczości o której zapomnieli producenci sprzętu umieścić tak jak być winno - w BIOSie VGA. W moim przypadku miałem matrycę na której max co wyciągałem to 1280x1024 lecz wyczytałem że tak naprawdę powinnienem móc uzyskać 1400x1050. Niestety nie udawało się to dopóki nie znalazłem tego programiku i nie podmieniłem jednego z trybów.

----------

## rzabcio

Teraz mnie zamiotłeś... Mówisz, że być może moja matryca wyciągnie więcej? Czy istnieje jakieś ryzyko update'u BIOSu karty? (Sprzęt służbowy - nie chciałbym go skaszanić.  :Wink: ) Nie mam teraz dokładnych danych - sprzęt został w firmie - jeśli coś to jutro.

----------

## milu

Jeśli przy obecnej rozdzielczości masz ostry obraz to więcej nie wyciągniesz. U mnie przy 1280x1024 był ciut rozmazany. Poza tym sprawdź na stronie producenta jaką matrycę montowali w tego laptopa(mozesz także sprawdzić jaka jest maksymalna pod Win)

----------

